
"Anonymous" attacks Sony to protest PS3 hacker lawsuit - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/04/anonymous-attacks-sony-to-protest-ps3-hacker-lawsuit.ars
======
edcobb
They are currently attacking the company's online Playstation store in
retribution for Sony's lawsuit against PS3 hacker George Hotz (aka "GeoHot").
A denial of service attack has temporarily taken down playstation.com.

